# Some Bokeh in the fog this morning...



## Photo Lady (Oct 21, 2019)

Just give me a clue if camera did a good job..once again changed some settings.. i do love the colors that came through from natural light and foggy mist..


 

 

   and i am so surprised to see the robins still around..


----------



## Soocom1 (Oct 21, 2019)

Nicely done!


----------



## Photo Lady (Oct 21, 2019)

Soocom1 said:


> Nicely done!


thank you.. i was up very early ..so it was still on the dark side..


----------



## vintagesnaps (Oct 21, 2019)

The first two look rather dark, the red in the third one is much better color. In the second one the depth of field is so shallow all the berries aren't in focus (I'm looking at the ones to the left of the bird, and those being so close to the main subject maybe would be better in focus since they're not so much off in the background).


----------



## Photo Lady (Oct 21, 2019)

vintagesnaps said:


> The first two look rather dark, the red in the third one is much better color. In the second one the depth of field is so shallow all the berries aren't in focus (I'm looking at the ones to the left of the bird, and those being so close to the main subject maybe would be better in focus since they're not so much off in the background).


 well it was kind of dark when i took the photos.. should i lighten them more... but must be
 something is still off with my settings.. back to square one.. i will keep trying to get it right..thank you


----------



## Jeff15 (Oct 21, 2019)

Lovely set............


----------



## Photo Lady (Oct 21, 2019)

Jeff15 said:


> Lovely set............


thank you


----------



## Jeff G (Oct 22, 2019)

Love the little pops of color in number three!


----------



## Derrel (Oct 22, 2019)

Good shooting


----------



## smoke665 (Oct 22, 2019)

My compliments on shooting and your continuing improvements. Fog can be deceiving sometimes on exposure. Here's an interesting read on handling the challenges. How to Take Photos in Fog, Mist or Haze


----------



## Photo Lady (Oct 22, 2019)

Derrel said:


> Good shooting


thank you Derrel


----------



## Photo Lady (Oct 22, 2019)

smoke665 said:


> My compliments on shooting and your continuing improvements. Fog can be deceiving sometimes on exposure. Here's an interesting read on handling the challenges. How to Take Photos in Fog, Mist or Haze


thank you.. i am going right there......


----------



## Photo Lady (Oct 22, 2019)

Photo Lady said:


> smoke665 said:
> 
> 
> > My compliments on shooting and your continuing improvements. Fog can be deceiving sometimes on exposure. Here's an interesting read on handling the challenges. How to Take Photos in Fog, Mist or Haze
> ...


Interesting and very helpful.. especially the part about the lens and camera itself getting condensation from going from warm house to outside cool....... thanks Smoke..


----------



## Bear Dale (Oct 22, 2019)

Nice series, what species of bird is it?


----------



## Photo Lady (Oct 22, 2019)

As far as i know it is the American Robin..but usually they go south by this time of year{we are going into winter}There is a robin type that looks like the american robin,,, but this one looks authentic enough to me..thank you


----------



## K9Kirk (Oct 22, 2019)

Very nice set! Good job on the light!


----------



## Photo Lady (Oct 22, 2019)

K9Kirk said:


> Very nice set! Good job on the light!


Thanks Kirk


----------



## Bear Dale (Oct 22, 2019)

Photo Lady said:


> As far as i know it is the American Robin..but usually they go south by this time of year{we are going into winter}There is a robin type that looks like the american robin,,, but this one looks authentic enough to me..thank you




Thank you  I'm a mad birder


----------



## Photo Lady (Oct 22, 2019)

Bear Dale said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> > As far as i know it is the American Robin..but usually they go south by this time of year{we are going into winter}There is a robin type that looks like the american robin,,, but this one looks authentic enough to me..thank you
> ...


i am too..not as mad as you but trying to catch up... i love your bird and dog photos..they are top notch!


----------



## Bear Dale (Oct 22, 2019)

Wow, thank you that is very kind


----------



## Photo Lady (Oct 22, 2019)

Bear Dale said:


> Wow, thank you that is very kind


Its just the truth!


----------



## CherylL (Oct 22, 2019)

Great set!  I like the darkness to the photos.  It sets the fall mood.  I have to say that you are stepping up your photography game


----------



## Photo Lady (Oct 22, 2019)

CherylL said:


> Great set!  I like the darkness to the photos.  It sets the fall mood.  I have to say that you are stepping up your photography game


Thank you those words from you mean alot to me...


----------



## Bear Dale (Oct 22, 2019)

The D500 is a great camera and a wonderful birding camera.


----------



## Photo Lady (Oct 22, 2019)

Bear Dale said:


> The D500 is a great camera and a wonderful birding camera.


Thats what i have,,, i do not think the tamron lens is really compatible with my camera..there are times it seems to work and then there are times it feels out of sinc...l noticed you have the big guy..lol . someday i might get that one but i do hesitate because not sure i want such a heavy lens to lug around ..i am hoping NIKON comes out with a zoom lens thats lighter


----------



## Bear Dale (Oct 22, 2019)

Photo Lady said:


> Thats what i have,,,



Yep, saw it in your Exif, what lens do you have I saw that you took that at 400mm?


----------



## Photo Lady (Oct 22, 2019)

Bear Dale said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> > Thats what i have,,,
> ...


tamron 18-400   is there anything that you noticed in my settings that i could have changed to add more crisp ?


----------



## Bear Dale (Oct 22, 2019)

I've never used that lens, but on the D50o it will give some good reach.

The Nikkor 200-500mm is heavy, I can carry it ok, but I much prefer it on a gimbal head. It works ok also with the TC1.4xIII but does make AF slower and it can hunt a bit more.


----------



## Bear Dale (Oct 22, 2019)

P.s Sorry...I've taken your thread way off topic


----------



## Photo Lady (Oct 22, 2019)

Bear Dale said:


> I've never used that lens, but on the D50o it will give some good reach.
> 
> The Nikkor 200-500mm is heavy, I can carry it ok, but I much prefer it on a gimbal head. It works ok also with the TC1.4xIII but does make AF slower and it can hunt a bit more.


Yes it does give me some good reach..i would not want to lose that... did you uses the Nikkor 200-500 to take the photos of the dogs... those are sg=harp and crisp photos..  the thread is not  going off topic,,this is really the topic i wanted when i asked for advice in the heading..thank you,,


----------



## Bear Dale (Oct 22, 2019)

I 'think' from memory they were taken with the Nikkor 105mm Macro.

Living in NY you have the opportunity of renting lens (I wish we could in Oz) I'd rent a 200-500mm for a week or a weekend and see how you manage it.


----------



## Irishwhistler (Oct 23, 2019)

Very nice set.

Mike ☘️


----------



## Photo Lady (Oct 23, 2019)

Irishwhistler said:


> Very nice set.
> 
> Mike ☘️


thank you


----------



## Photo Lady (Oct 23, 2019)

Bear Dale said:


> I 'think' from memory they were taken with the Nikkor 105mm Macro.
> 
> Living in NY you have the opportunity of renting lens (I wish we could in Oz) I'd rent a 200-500mm for a week or a weekend and see how you manage it.


i am all the way up in New York State.. nothing close here... all wide open country.. nearest store for camera equipment 1 1/2 hours away..


----------



## johngpt (Oct 25, 2019)

Photo Lady, I liked these three images and don't feel that they needed to be lighter. One person commented that not all the berries were in focus. I don't feel that's important. The important aspect is that you've achieved as best focus as possible on the bird's eye. It's an aspect with which I have lots of difficulty. My go to lens is only 200mm on a crop factor sensor so effectively 300mm and focusing when at its limit on a small and far subject is tough to get right.
Does your camera have the ability to show a small histogram in the viewfinder? If so using that might help you achieve what you want artistically. If you want a darker image it'll let you know that. If you want something higher key without blowing highlights, it can get you close to that. Don't get locked into what's "right." And even though I've mentioned using a histogram, don't let that rule your exposures, especially if we try to get an "even" spread through a histogram. Often the best images are those which might be weighted to either left or right.


----------



## Photo Lady (Oct 26, 2019)

johngpt said:


> Photo Lady, I liked these three images and don't feel that they needed to be lighter. One person commented that not all the berries were in focus. I don't feel that's important. The important aspect is that you've achieved as best focus as possible on the bird's eye. It's an aspect with which I have lots of difficulty. My go to lens is only 200mm on a crop factor sensor so effectively 300mm and focusing when at its limit on a small and far subject is tough to get right.
> Does your camera have the ability to show a small histogram in the viewfinder? If so using that might help you achieve what you want artistically. If you want a darker image it'll let you know that. If you want something higher key without blowing highlights, it can get you close to that. Don't get locked into what's "right." And even though I've mentioned using a histogram, don't let that rule your exposures, especially if we try to get an "even" spread through a histogram. Often the best images are those which might be weighted to either left or right.


Thank you John .. this is very helpful, and i will try to watch this next chance i get.. one thing i do try to do is get a good focus on the birds eye and for the most part leave the rest to chance over all.. so i am glad that it is noticed by you..i learned that through practice and this forum,,more learning every day..


----------

